# Presley's first annual 3d tournament



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

This head to head, no class break downs? Fine with me, but had to ask.


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 26, 2005)

Shoot 2 of 3 qualifiers or all 3. Take 2 of best scores. Top 64 shoot down head to head. Two classes money and trophy. Shoot what u bring. Shoot down is in April. 
In money class shoot down, the first round group (32 shooters) that gets eliminated will go into bush flight and shoot down to number one bush shooter. 
This shoot is the same format that kishwaukee shooters ran for a long time. It was very popular. They stopped doing it because the club couldn't get any volunteers to run it anymore. 

Come out and shoot Sonny it will be a good way to get out and shoot this winter.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Been shooting. 3 deer down and you should see the targets I "killed" at the shop


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Id assume all the money will go to Kevin K or Danny E depending on if he makes the drive!!!!

Still sounds like a fun event


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Babyk, only 30 yards. And we can handicap them, make them throw their arrows, no bows


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Babyk said:


> Id assume all the money will go to Kevin K or Danny E depending on if he makes the drive!!!!
> 
> Still sounds like a fun event


Don't ASSUME anything about this...break the word ASSUME down and assuming on something like this can make an a** out of U and me...
Kevin or Danny won't have ALL the money anyways even if one of them should get the win...don't forget the "bush league" money pot. There are OTHERS out there that can, and likely WILL give Kevin and Dan a "run for that money". I gotta hunch this will be closer than what you might think it will be.

I was going to shoot in this thing....up until my wife was recently hospitalized in critical condition, that is. She obviously has all my priority right now, and archery is dead last on the list.
Sonny, shooting across the triangle means that there ARE shots over 30 yards, too. Won't stretch to 40, but.....could be interesting...AND...even if you know the distance, you still have to make the shot, which is most people's biggest scoring problem whether they want to admit to that or not.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## eads81 (Jun 22, 2010)

how is the head to head shot, i mean do you shoot 30 targets, 15 targets or is just one shot and best scores moves on? and is the tourney shot over the 2 days?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Tom, I know. Was keeping the thread up to the top. Yep, can't see it being a cake walk for anyone. Lots of shooters in the surrounding area that can make the shoot real interesting.


----------



## mdc_56 (May 1, 2011)

We intend to keep the shoot (qualifiers) in a relatively shooter friendly venue. There will be some diagonal shots which might/could be over 30 yards. The "Tournament" will be a head to head shootout (#1 vs #64), etc on a 30 target course. The top 64 shooters from both the money and trophy divisions that participated in the qualifiers (2 out of 3 scores required to advance) will advance to the tournament. When a shooter from the money division is eliminated in the first round of the tournament, he/she will have the opportunity to shoot in the "Bush" bracket. The Bush Bracket shooters will continue to compete and will have the opportunity to continue to shoot for money in the Bush bracket. Tournament rounds will be 30 targets. Shoot offs will be 8 targets. Payout places/amounts will be determined by how many participants there are in the qualifiers and tournament. There will not be a "guaranteed purse". If you have questions, please free to call me at the number listed in the flyer. This is a first for us but we intend to put on a good event!

Mark


----------



## mdc_56 (May 1, 2011)

Contrary to my last statement, the tournament shoot downs will consist of 8 target rounds until we have a clear winner. All qualifiers will be 30 target rounds. Sorry for the confusion guys.


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 26, 2005)

Don't assume Danny or I will automatically win this. In head to head shooting anything can happen. In 8 targets alot can happen that's why we shoot. It's who can handle this kind of pressure and can make good decisions and shots that usually prevails. 

That being said I don't know if Danny will make enough qualifiers with his busy shoot schedule. In addition I might not shoot in the shoot down because I am helping run it. I want this to be a good tournament for who ever attends and wants to become a better shooter. I want everyone to enjoy it.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

No doubt it will be a great shoot if your running it!!!!
I remember a year or two ago you set the course up at Pekin and it was the best shoot local I ever shot!!!

I know Dan and yourself can be beat no doubt.....just working off mathematics and probability!!! 

I know it will be a great shoot......


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 26, 2005)

Bump


----------



## mdc_56 (May 1, 2011)

Looking forward to this weekend's event! Have been answering a lot of phone calls at the store concerning details of the qualifiers and the tournament. You can go to www.presleysoutdoors.com and see the flyer as well as the regulations for the shoot. Click on the blog and you'll see the link. Hope to see you here this weekend!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Seems some organizations need to copy and use the rules.


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 26, 2005)

Presley's is getting alot inquiries. Should be a good shoot.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

300MAG said:


> Presley's is getting alot inquiries. Should be a good shoot.


This is good news for sure. I would like to shoot in the event, but with my wife's emergency, there simply won't be time to get things set, and/or concentrate. Just higher priorities in life right now.

Looking forward to seeing the turn-out and the results.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

300MAG said:


> Don't assume Danny or I will automatically win this. In head to head shooting anything can happen. In 8 targets alot can happen that's why we shoot. It's who can handle this kind of pressure and can make good decisions and shots that usually prevails.
> 
> That being said I don't know if Danny will make enough qualifiers with his busy shoot schedule. In addition I might not shoot in the shoot down because I am helping run it. I want this to be a good tournament for who ever attends and wants to become a better shooter. I want everyone to enjoy it.


You cant handle the pressure LOL
DB


----------



## mdc_56 (May 1, 2011)

*Presleys Outdoors Annual 3D Tournament this weekend!*


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Good luck to all who are going!!!


will the scores be posted???? Pics also would be nice:wink:


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 26, 2005)

Babyk said:


> Good luck to all who are going!!!
> 
> 
> will the scores be posted???? Pics also would be nice:wink:


Good idea on pictures. We will post scores.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Tomorrow starts it


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 26, 2005)

Picture of the targets on the range.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks like a great time from the pic


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

The picture doesn't show the gater up on the wall. 1st pic; Go straight from the green in by wall. There a white tag that looks on the ledge - that's it.


----------



## mdc_56 (May 1, 2011)

A shout out to all who participated in our qualifier this last weekend! Thanks for taking the time to come to the event! The ice on Sunday didn't show up so weather didn't end up being a factor. Thanks to all the guys who contributed time to make the event run smoothly! We will be posting scores on the Presleys Outdoors web site soon so you can see where you qualified. Had about an equal amount of money shooters and trophy shooters both days. Our next qualifier will be February 16 and 17, 2013. You only have to shoot 2 out of 3 qualifiers and be in the top 64 of your division to qualify for the tournament, so there's still time to get your 2 scores in. We will be increasing (to a small degree) the shots for the next qualifier so bring your A game. I believe there was a 346 shot in the money division and a 330 shot in the trophy division so there's some room for better scores!


----------



## eads81 (Jun 22, 2010)

have the scores been posted on the website yet?


----------



## mdc_56 (May 1, 2011)

Hoping to have them up by Wednesday but no promises. But they will be posted as soon as we can. Thanks for asking and feel free to look at the web site at any time. www.presleysoutdoors.com Click on the blog and watch for the scores.


----------



## mdc_56 (May 1, 2011)

Scores up tomorrow!


----------



## mdc_56 (May 1, 2011)

Scores posted! Go to www.presleysoutdoors.com and click on tournament results.


----------



## mdc_56 (May 1, 2011)

February 16th and 17th are the next dates for our tournament qualifier. This qualifier should be a little more of a challenge than the last. See you all in a couple of weeks! Bring your 3d buddies, it'll be a good time! Last qualifier scores on posted on Presleys web site if you want to see where you stand or what it will take to compete!


----------



## mdc_56 (May 1, 2011)

February 16th and 17th are the next dates for our tournament qualifier. This qualifier should be a little more of a challenge than the last. See you all in a couple of weeks! Bring your 3d buddies, it'll be a good time! Last qualifier scores on posted on Presleys web site if you want to see where you stand or what it will take to compete!


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 26, 2005)

I am looking forward to seeing e drone this weekend.


----------



## mdc_56 (May 1, 2011)

Great turn out this week end. Lots of new shooters! Thanks guys for putting this on your calendars. Last qualifier will be in March, the 23rd and 24th. This course WILL test your indoor 3D skills. Scores should be posted by mid week or a bit later. Check us out on Presleys Outdoors web page for your standing and don't forget to mark it on your calendars. We are thinking on something extra for the tournament day shoot off. More on that later, could be fun!!!!


----------



## BROBB2112 (May 31, 2007)

Great shoot. Had a good time and it was nice to see some old friends again!!


----------



## eads81 (Jun 22, 2010)

any idea when the scores will be posted for the 2nd qualifier?


----------



## mdc_56 (May 1, 2011)

Scores were up last week guys. Go to presleysoutdoors.com and check them out. See where you stand for the 3rd qualifier coming up in March. The March qualifier will be your last chance to advance or improve your chances for bracketing for the Tournament in April. If you didn't shoot a score in the 1st AND 2nd qualifier, you missed the opportunity to shoot in the April Tournament. However, you can still shoot and enjoy the facility , do some shopping, or watch your friends in the shootouts. Should be a lot of fun! Tournament details will be posted as soon as possible after the brackets have been formatted as to placement and times.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

mdc_56 said:


> Scores were up last week guys. Go to presleysoutdoors.com and check them out. See where you stand for the 3rd qualifier coming up in March. The March qualifier will be your last chance to advance or improve your chances for bracketing for the Tournament in April. If you didn't shoot a score in the 1st AND 2nd qualifier, you missed the opportunity to shoot in the April Tournament. However, you can still shoot and enjoy the facility , do some shopping, or watch your friends in the shootouts. Should be a lot of fun! Tournament details will be posted as soon as possible after the brackets have been formatted as to placement and times.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but if you've only shot ONE "qualifier" out of the two...you are STILL ELIGIBLE to shoot that 3rd qualifier and "make the cut" to the final tournament in April, correct?

So, people, if you've missed one of the two, you can STILL qualify by shooting the March event!!!

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes, Tom. It's a 2 best of 3.


----------

